# Gun Range Tomball Magnolia area???



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

Does any one know of a private or member only gun range in the Tomball Magnolia area? OR a public range that allows membership? I like going to the range but tired of paying for each gun and every time I go.


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

There's a club in Tomball, named surprisingly enough Tomball Gun Club.:wink: I've seen the sign but can't tell ya anything about it. It's off Zion Rd just east of Ulrich Rd but before the bridge... A quick google search turned up this contact info, Tomball Gun Club PO Box 317, Tomball 77375 (713) 351-0026 That 713 area code is most likely dated because anything outside the Loop changed yrs. ago. Try 281 or 832.

Here's my search results, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tomball+gun+club Hope I helped ya out.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

There's a place right off nicolas sawmill west of 249 I don't know the name. There's also a range in Sam houston national park but I'm not sure of the kind of people it draws.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I live off Nichol Sawmill and the only range I know of is the one behind the guy's house that does the CHL. I have shot at the Tomball Gun Club About 15 years ago. It is a very hard place to get into. Think you have to be recommended by a follow member to get in.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Last time I checked, the range up at the Sam H.' park closed. It was cool place to shoot in the day, but last time I was there (year or so ago), the ranger said it had closed with no real chance it would reopen.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Tomball gun club, yeah good luck. You have to be a member of the NRA, be invited by someone who is currently a member for a reference. You have to sign up for a waiting list because they only allow so many members a year, you can only get on once a year, a buddy and I tried to get signed up but were too far down the waiting list. 
The access road is terrible, need a truck to get back to the gate or risk killing your alignment in your car dont try to dive it when its wet or your stuck


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

My dad is a member of Tomball gun club and its not that hard to get into. When he joined he went to the range when the gates where open and talked to a few members, got their numbers and an application. You do have to be a memeber of NRA. When he joined about 6-7 years ago the club was looking to buy more land so they added a few members (I think its up to 150?). 

If you where to get stuck on that road you'd have to be trying???? While its rough its nothing a toyota prius couldnt handle and actually the part of the road thats rough is where all the people live,,,maybe the first 1/4 mile. Everything you drive on thats owned by the club is good enough to drive 30mph on.:help: :help:


----------



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

*Quackerbox*



Quackerbox said:


> My dad is a member of Tomball gun club and its not that hard to get into. When he joined he went to the range when the gates where open and talked to a few members, got their numbers and an application. You do have to be a memeber of NRA. When he joined about 6-7 years ago the club was looking to buy more land so they added a few members (I think its up to 150?).
> 
> How much per year? I am very intrested in joining. Got any phone #'s?????


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Just an update they are expanding to 300 members soon
Normally there is a long waiting list.
If you have any questions I will try to get them answered.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

http://magnoliamisfits.embarqspace.com/#/range/4551601609

Google Magnolia Misfits. They are off of Nichol Sawmill road, past where the law enforcement officers shoot.

Nice bunch of folks.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I go all the way over to Carter's Country (east of 45) on Treshwig.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

bigl said:


> Just an update they are expanding to 300 members soon
> Normally there is a long waiting list.
> If you have any questions I will try to get them answered.


The vote has to pass first


----------

